# Midwest Sportsman



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Central Ohio Division will be holding its 6th tournament of the year this Wednsday at Alum Creek . See every-one there .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The fishing has been tough at Alum so remember that since we only have 3 hours to travel as far North as possible....Just kidding...The way Bassanlgla and Hydrasport are talking though I will need every advantage I can get...By the way Phil, I have maps of the lakes in KY I will have my dad bring them back. They are going again over the 4th. See everyone on Weds.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Adam . I havent been able to find them any where . And yes , its time to actually go out into the lake man .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

We will se what happens Weds... I plan on having at least two fish at fish over 3lbs  All I know is if I have to go out onto the lake I'm in trouble...I stuggle in the deep water. I will make it through that tunnel if I have to lay down on my back and push my way through  by the way Big Lee hooked into a couple on Sat. So now we have two people furshen


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Man Adam, you are bound and determined to get back into the tunnel. Guess you know something I dont. Oh well, best of luck to you. Hope you catch a bunch, well be out in the open lake most likely.. if that fails, as a last minute effort we might go shallow. Well just have to see how the lake treats us tomorrow. And you better put those 3 lbers in the boat, your gonna need them. LOL 

C ya tomorrow

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like we are going to have some good competition going on at this one !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh before I forget , Make sure you bring the right boat BIGDAWG !


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I know, I know, Mike wanted to fish my boat at Alum though since I live so close...  If we don't find 'em, at least I have that in my back pocket to blame it on!!!   See you guys tonight....BD


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are the rusults for tonights tourny (6-23-04)
1st pl. -- Eichensehr / Huenke --- 3 fish at 3.15#
2nd pl. -- De Francisco / Johnson -- 2 fish at 2.89#
3rd pl. -- Carver / Jackson ---- 1 fish at 2.85# also BB of tourny
4th pl. -- Le Valley / Shaheen -- 2 fish at 2.09#
5th pl. -- Waring / Waring --- 2 fish at 2.06#
6th pl. -- Ingram / Sherman --- 0 fish
6th pl. -- Vance / Vance --- 0 fish

Well after all the trash talk this week , it seems that Bassangla20 had it all planned out . Congrats on your 1st win of the season .  Looks like the "BIGDAWG" should have talked Mike into draggin the boat up anyway !  And that Nickadams should have not let those 3#ers get away ! Good job to every-one that fished tonight . After they dropped the lake so fast this week , it sure made things tough !


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Another fun tournament guys. Thanks Phil! Its about time we were able to put one away. Oh well, the fishing was nothing like we planned on. All that water really made fishing tough. I thought we would be weighing in some nice smallmouth but instead caught those three small largemouth.

See ya guys in two weeks, cant wait

Nick


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way guys , I had mentioned that we had 2 tourny's that were back to back in July . I was mistaken , we have 3 in a row 7-21 , 7-28 & 8-4


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Nick, congrats on the win man. We'll see you guys in a couple weeks!!


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Big Dawg. Appreciate it. Good luck at the next tourney.

Nick


----------

